# bucky skulls



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find CHEAP Bucky skulls... I want a lot of them... probably 10 or more. And I need the ones that have movable mouths for the regular 5'6" buckies. Thanks


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

you could try to get someone to do a bulk order to help lower prices.
i might be up to buy a few...
.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I believe ACC is still having their sale. Don't know the cost of skulls off hand, but last time I got them (last year) they were pretty cheap (around $5-6 if I recall).
You need to call Marilyn to get the best prices, and be prepared to give her the name of your haunt.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I belive until March 31st they are still 5.50 - 6.00. After that they go back up to 6.95 wholesale. There isnt a minimum quantity order from ACC but it sure is nice having a net 30 account, order whatever I want and pay for it later. i can order a large amount and bring them to one of the conventions if anyone wants to save shipping?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

After the ACC sales come to an end, we often get our Super Moderator Vlad to work out a deal with them to keep the sale prices going for our forum's members. I'd keep my eyes peeled for one of those sales before just buying any skulls.

And be sure to thank both Vlad and Marilyn at ACC for the great service they give to our members.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Aw shucks Z,(picture here Vlad shuffling his feet and looking humble)(Quiet down Trishaanne), lol. No thanks needed of course Z, but honestly Spartan, the cheapest place to get the real Bucky skulls is directly from ACC. Send me a PM if you need contact info. Other places sell the same items, but always at a marked up price.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Any idea when you'll do another ACC group buy or special members sale Vlad?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Not to hijack this thread, but I usually wait until after the current sale runs out.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

well crap, now what do i do? I wanted to buy from the sale, but i dont want to pay more for something now and then get a better deal in a group buy..>HELP


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think 60 is pretty cheap for an whole skeleton, isnt it?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah it is, they dont get much lower


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

turtle2778 said:


> I think 60 is pretty cheap for an whole skeleton, isnt it?


I'll say! The best price I got was $50 plus $4.95 each for skulls, about 2 years ago. Quite the bargain!


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

can these be ordered online at this discount price also?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The current sale prices now available until March 30th from ACC are as low as you're likely to find these items, period. Even if Marylin were to offer us a sale on these same items later in the season, she's unlikley to be able to offer them below what they are now. She has to get approval from higher ups everytime she offers something.

Punch, Marylin STRONGLY suggests that you call her in person (and only her) to place any orders.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi all...I'm new to the site and fairly new to home haunting (going on my 3rd season). So please excuse my ignorance in this question: What is ACC?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Anatomical Chart Company www.anatomical.com www.buckysboneyard.com


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

ACC = Anatomical Chart Company



hawkshillhaunter said:


> Hi all...I'm new to the site and fairly new to home haunting (going on my 3rd season). So please excuse my ignorance in this question: What is ACC?


----------

